# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  مســابـقـة مـن صاحب أو صاحبة الشخصية ؟

## بنت الشام

مسابقة بسيطة وسهلة , عليكم بالتعرف على الشخصية من خلال أن تُـقدم ثلاثة مساعدات عنها , ومن يأتي بالاجابة الصحيحة , يسأل السؤال الذي يليه وهكذا دواليب ...قصدي دواليك ..

طبعا الشخصية إما كاتب , شاعر , رسام , مخترع عالمي , علم من أعلام العالم السياسيين , وطبعا من النسوان أيضا .... :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  



أول شخصية أطرحها :

* صحابي كان مشركا وقت الحادثة التي سيكون السؤال عنها .

* تبع الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و ( أبو بكر الصديق ) في هجرتهما كي يفوز بمئة ناقة جائزة من قريش لمن يعلم مكانهما .

* لبس سواري كسرى ومنطقته كما تنـبأ له بذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

من هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سهل جدا ...

----------


## Shift

سراقه بن مالك .. 
بالفعل مسابقه جميله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مسابقة بسيطة وسهلة , عليكم بالتعرف على الشخصية من خلال أن تُـقدم ثلاثة مساعدات عنها , ومن يأتي بالاجابة الصحيحة , يسأل السؤال الذي يليه وهكذا دواليب ...قصدي دواليك ..
> 
> طبعا الشخصية إما كاتب , شاعر , رسام , مخترع عالمي , علم من أعلام العالم السياسيين , وطبعا من النسوان أيضا ....  
> 
> 
> 
> أول شخصية أطرحها :
> 
> * صحابي كان مشركا وقت الحادثة التي سيكون السؤال عنها .
> ...


سراقه بن مالك......  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشام

> سراقه بن مالك .. 
> بالفعل مسابقه جميله


اجابه صحيحه ولانه انته جاوبت صح اسأل السؤال التاني

----------


## Shift

> اجابه صحيحه ولانه انته جاوبت صح اسأل السؤال التاني


اعزريني .. مبعرفش اسال .. 
ممكن تسالي انتي .. بما انك صاحبه الموضوع ..

----------


## بنت الشام

> اعزريني .. مبعرفش اسال .. 
> ممكن تسالي انتي .. بما انك صاحبه الموضوع ..


اوك انا يالي بنزل الاسئله وانتو جاوبو  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  




السؤال يقول :


- نسبت لاسمه صفات التلذذ بتعذيب الآخرين 

- من كتبه صاحبة الفراء 

- اسمه الاول والثاني ليوبولد زاخــر 


فمن هو ؟

----------


## بنت الشام

> اوك انا يالي بنزل الاسئله وانتو جاوبو   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال يقول :
> 
> 
> - نسبت لاسمه صفات التلذذ بتعذيب الآخرين 
> ...


وينكن يا جماعه ؟؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

> وينكن يا جماعه ؟؟


فون زيخر مازوخ..

 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وينكن يا جماعه ؟؟


ليّكنا ، ليّكنا يا بنت الشام ... :Db465236ff:  

بس خلاااااااااااص أبو نعيم جاوب ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشام

> فون زيخر مازوخ..



صح فعلا زاخر أو ( ساشر ) حسب اللفظ طبعا ..مازوش ...

المازوشية والسادية لماركيز دو ساد ...


السؤال الجديد 

السؤال يقول :

- امرأة 

- ارتبط اسمها بحرب فوكلاند 

- رئيسة وزراء سابقة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صح فعلا زاخر أو ( ساشر ) حسب اللفظ طبعا ..مازوش ...
> 
> المازوشية والسادية لماركيز دو ساد ...
> 
> 
> السؤال الجديد 
> 
> السؤال يقول :
> 
> ...


مافي غيرها العجوز الشمطاء والتي تعتبر من أكثر رؤوساء بريطانيا السابقين كرها ً وعداءً للعرب ،  رئيس الوزراء البريطاني السابقة "مارغريت تاتشر" ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشام

> مافي غيرها العجوز الشمطاء والتي تعتبر من أكثر رؤوساء بريطانيا السابقين كرها ً وعداءً للعرب ،  رئيس الوزراء البريطاني السابقة "مارغريت تاتشر" ...


 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):  

اجابه صحيحه  :Smile:  

اممممممممممم ...طيب ... 

- روائي سوري 
- يتسم اسلوبه بالسلاسة ويخلو من الاستعراض الأدبي 
- ترجمت الكثير من رواياته الى لغات أجنبية ويتم تدريس البعض منها في الجامعات الأوربية 
- من رواياته "الشمس في يوم غائم" 

كتير سهلة ... لا تقلولي !!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اجابه صحيحه  
> 
> اممممممممممم ...طيب ... 
> 
> - روائي سوري 
> - يتسم اسلوبه بالسلاسة ويخلو من الاستعراض الأدبي 
> - ترجمت الكثير من رواياته الى لغات أجنبية ويتم تدريس البعض منها في الجامعات الأوربية 
> - من رواياته "الشمس في يوم غائم" 
> 
> كتير سهلة ... لا تقلولي !!!


بالتأكيد معروف ...

هو الروائي السوري الواقعي ((حنا مينة)) والذي فأز بجائزة الكاتب العربي موخرا ً بالقاهرة عام 2005 ، ويعتبر من أصحاب ومؤسسي المدرسة الروائية الواقعية الحديثة ...

----------


## ابو نعيم

*
ارجو من بنت الشام ان تسمح لي بان اسأل بدل عنه 
السؤال عن عالم عربي مشهو جدا لان اتكلم عنه كثيرا لاني متاكد بانكم سوف تعرفوه 
عالم عربي في البصريات والهندسة له العديد من المؤلفات والمكتشفات العلمية التي أكدها العلم الحديث.
وهو  احد مؤسسين علم الضوء
من مؤلفاته 
كتاب المناظر 
اكيد اعرفتوه لان اتكم اكثر من ذلك 
*

----------


## عُبادة

> *
> ارجو من بنت الشام ان تسمح لي بان اسأل بدل عنه 
> السؤال عن عالم عربي مشهو جدا لان اتكلم عنه كثيرا لاني متاكد بانكم سوف تعرفوه 
> عالم عربي في البصريات والهندسة له العديد من المؤلفات والمكتشفات العلمية التي أكدها العلم الحديث.
> وهو  احد مؤسسين علم الضوء
> من مؤلفاته 
> كتاب المناظر 
> اكيد اعرفتوه لان اتكم اكثر من ذلك 
> *


اكيد ابن الهيثم

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

اكيد ابن الهيثم



اجابه صحيحه
 *

----------


## بنت الشام

اديب راحل ولد عام 1883م و توفي عام 1931
اول مؤلفاته مقال في الموسيقى و اخرها كتابه الانكليزي (التائه)
من مؤلفاته 
الأجنحة المتكسرة 
الأرواح المتمردة
المواكب 
هو القائل :
هوذا الفجر فقومي نصرف عن بلاد ما لنا فيها صديق 
ما عسى نبات يختلف زهره عن كل ورد و شقيق 
و جديد القلب انّى يأتلف مع قلوب كل ما فيها عتيق


هل هو .......؟
ايليا ابو ماضي 
جبران خليل جبران 
خليل مطران

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اديب راحل ولد عام 1883م و توفي عام 1931
> اول مؤلفاته مقال في الموسيقى و اخرها كتابه الانكليزي (التائه)
> من مؤلفاته 
> الأجنحة المتكسرة 
> الأرواح المتمردة
> المواكب 
> هو القائل :
> هوذا الفجر فقومي نصرف عن بلاد ما لنا فيها صديق 
> ما عسى نبات يختلف زهره عن كل ورد و شقيق 
> ...






بالتأكيد هو جبران خليل جبران وهو شاعر العزلة، وشاعر الوحشة، وشاعر اليقظة الروحية، وشاعر البحر، وشاعر العواصف، هو رجل يحب العزم والقوة والفتوة، كمحبته للظرف والجمال واشتهر بالرسم والنحت أيضا ً ...!!!

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					







بالتأكيد هو جبران خليل جبران وهو شاعر العزلة، وشاعر الوحشة، وشاعر اليقظة الروحية، وشاعر البحر، وشاعر العواصف، هو رجل يحب العزم والقوة والفتوة، كمحبته للظرف والجمال واشتهر بالرسم والنحت أيضا ً ...!!!



ما شاء الله يا نادر معلموتك الثقافية ممتازة 
صاحب الشخصية مشهور جدا لان اتكلم عنه لاني متاكد بانك سوف تعرفه عن طريق السؤال التالي :-

من هو مؤسس علم الاجتماع ؟

انا متاكد بانك قد عرفته واكيد بنت الشام قد عرفته 

*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله يا نادر معلموتك الثقافية ممتازة 
> صاحب الشخصية مشهور جدا لان اتكلم عنه لاني متاكد بانك سوف تعرفه عن طريق السؤال التالي :-
> 
> من هو مؤسس علم الاجتماع ؟
> 
> انا متاكد بانك قد عرفته واكيد بنت الشام قد عرفته 
> ...






بالتأكيد معروف ...

هو العلامة إبن خلدون ، تونسي الأصل ، وهو عبد الرحمن بن حسين بن خلدون ...

وبالمناسبة أنا زرت ضريحة في تونس أكثر من مرة ...

----------


## ابو نعيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					







بالتأكيد معروف ...

هو العلامة إبن خلدون ، تونسي الأصل ، وهو عبد الرحمن بن حسين بن خلدون ...

وبالمناسبة أنا زرت ضريحة في تونس أكثر من مرة ...


ما شاء الله عنك يا نادر لقد توقعت بان تكون اجابتك صحيحة

من هو صاحب كتاب المنتخب في علم العين وعللها ومداواتها بالأدوية والحديد*

----------


## totoalharbi

أبو القاسم عمار بن علي الموصلي 
من اوا من تمنى الموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يوسف عليه السلام 

أول من سن ركعتين عند القتل ؟

----------

